# Core them out



## gethenet (Sep 13, 2008)

Whats the best method for coring these puppies out?


----------



## walking dude (Sep 13, 2008)

i cut em in half.......make a boat/canoe outta em...........doubles the amount, and makes it easier to get the seeds and ribs out..........then just place a piece of bacon on top, secured with a toothpick.........

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=15793


----------



## gethenet (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks..yeah..thats how I normaly do them...was just wanting to try the whole method. If they are big enough...I have found a carrot peeler works great...thank the wife for that info


----------



## mgwerks (Sep 13, 2008)

I buy large ones and split them down the side.  you can squeeze them open like a coin purse, and clean them out with an apple corer.  It's a little more work, but is more aesthetically pleasing than trying to keep two separate halves together.  I then fill them with a Ziploc bag-turned-piping-bag.  One toothpick securing bacon end at the bottom, tight wrapped spiral of bacon to the top, and another toothpick.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Sep 13, 2008)

I always use them whole and place them in my rack.  I have a small serrated knife that curves up at the end and it works great.  Wife likes them mild, so I am able to core them all the way out to include the membrane.  I like A little kick to mine.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't know the best method for coring, but I usually cut them in half lenghtwise, then run a small spoon down the membrane and it wipes the seeds along with it.


----------

